# New Years Eve in Vegas



## Gophesjo (Dec 19, 2014)

Going to be staying at Royal Resorts Vacation Suites on Convention Center Drive just off the strip week 52.  I'm guessing this area of the strip will not be the most secure out on the street on New Year's Eve, but perhaps SLS has changed things a bit.  Any  thoughts Fern and/or Vegas regulars?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2014)

They close the Strip, and choreographed fireworks are shot from the roofs of several of the casino hotels. It's a fairly major party New Year's Eve. Half a million or more the last time we did it. (tidbit of advice here: Take it a bit easy on liquid refreshment. They set up porta-potties, but (imo) not enough. The casinos don't exactly welcome the crowd in from the street to simply use the facilities. I don't know that security per-se was a big concern, but one should be crowd- aware and if things you choose not to participate in start, move along.

Oh, dress warmly.

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't add much to what Jim said. We never go down there to celebrate, and we can see the fireworks from the Neutral Ground across the street.

There will be fireworks shot off the rooftops of, I think seven different casinos. The innermost is the Stratosphere and I think the outermost is either Bellagio or Mandalay Bay...Uncle Google is your friend here. Dress in layers, the weather will be in the 40s, but with the crowds it could feel warmer.

There will be solid people from the Strat to Mandalay Bay, so remember--no jewelry, no purses or backpacks, wallets in front pockets, etc. Be smart!

Another idea would be to go to Fremont Street Experience. It is gated off and there is an admission fee, it is a big, blocks long party, with tribute acts on various stages and electronic fireworks on the canopy at midnight.

In general both areas are very safe for the number of people there.

Enjoy!

Fern


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks, friends - I love TUG, and wish you guys a Merry Christmas


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 20, 2014)

Agree with others above about wallet in front pocket, be crowd aware, etc. I've gone down there a couple times and never had a problem (maybe I was the problem?) but you never know. If you like to party it is lots of fun. But not good for children, which is why I don't go anymore.

Also just a reminder - no glass containers on the sidewalk or street. If you want to bring booze on The Strip on NYE put it in a camelback.


----------



## winger (Dec 20, 2014)

What time do you Vegas veterans recommend I take the kids off the Strip to
 avoid the wall-to-wall craziness?


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 20, 2014)

winger said:


> What time do you Vegas veterans recommend I take the kids off the Strip to
> avoid the wall-to-wall craziness?


 
How old are the "Kids", I would assume you might be in for the duration if you are still out there after 9:00 PM


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't know how old your "kids" are, but if they are young, they could get trampled, separated, frightened, etc. Crowds are HUGE at New Year's. I wouldn't bring them down there any time after the street closes to auto traffic, which is about 6PM. 

If you are talking about teens, be aware that they have to be WITH you at all times. Curfew on NYE is from 6 PM December 31st to 5 AM on January 1st. The police have no "wiggle room" on this at all (so don't even let your kids go browse a souvenir stand or go to the bathroom without you). You should read this, which explains in more detail about children, teens, and curfew on NYE.

Fern



winger said:


> What time do you Vegas veterans recommend I take the kids off the Strip to
> avoid the wall-to-wall craziness?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't even know if it's possible today, but we used to go the roof of a parking garage off the Strip, but in sight of the casinos' roofs. Actually a pretty good view from there across the valley. Problem became when security started running uninvited people off. Last time we were asked if we were guests of 'Mr. Agassi?' We said, "Sure." Seems Andre was having a private shindig on the same roof. 

Honestly, we are far enough North of the age curve of those attendees on the Strip, that we'll never do it again. It was fun a time or two, though.

We've done 'First Night' in New York, Vegas, Hong Kong and several others. My favorite was Salt Lake City. Honest. No booze. Theaters open. Big fire barrels on the downtown corners, live music all over, Food. Hot beverages. A whole different vibe.

Jim


----------



## winger (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link on the.curfew and advice about.6pm. The kids are middle.schoolers so we'll get them indoors in time for a nice dinner before 'the Show' starts - this is assuming we get a nice view of The Strip as we requested.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Don't know how old your "kids" are, but if they are young, they could get trampled, separated, frightened, etc. Crowds are HUGE at New Year's. I wouldn't bring them down there any time after the street closes to auto traffic, which is about 6PM.
> 
> If you are talking about teens, be aware that they have to be WITH you at all times. Curfew on NYE is from 6 PM December 31st to 5 AM on January 1st. The police have no "wiggle room" on this at all (so don't even let your kids go browse a souvenir stand or go to the bathroom without you). You should read this, which explains in more detail about children, teens, and curfew on NYE.
> 
> Fern



Thanks Fern for that news article. Now that's is a great piece of information. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## cxr (Dec 22, 2014)

winger said:


> Thanks for the link on the.curfew and advice about.6pm. The kids are middle.schoolers so we'll get them indoors in time for a nice dinner before 'the Show' starts - this is assuming we get a nice view of The Strip as we requested.



i think you are going to be fine we have gone multiple years and are going again this year.

i have never seen rowdy crowds but in alot of places it will be shouldder to shoulder crowds. i am taking my daughter who is 9 and we were there like 2 years ago when she was 7. stayed until the fireworks and then headed in to sleep


----------



## silentg (Dec 22, 2014)

We stayed at that resort 2 years ago during New Years Eve. It is far enough away from the strip, but not too far, to walk over and see fireworks. We chose to stay in because we got up and drove out to Passadeana For the Rose Parade, was a great stay, there is a Denny's right across the street that we went to for a few of our meals. We stayed in a studio unit, but the resort was very nice. happy New Year! Have fun!
TerryC


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you, Terry!


----------



## silentg (Dec 22, 2014)

Just for location, you will be around the corner from the Wynn Hotel. There is also a little church behind the Resort. Very close to the strip, but quieter because it is around the corner.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 23, 2014)

We were in Vegas last NYE and we stood right in front of the Venetian. What a hoot and I don't even like crowds but it was a blast. We had quite a bit of room around ourselves at least a few feet.  The Venetian's led started counting down at 30 sec. At 10 sec the crowd joined in. The fireworks started at the stratosphere and it looked like a scifi movie, then it moved down the strip. The ones from the Venetian and TI were so close we could feel the explosions in our chests. It was like a normal fireworks finally and it went on for 10 minutes straight. 

We didn't see any rowdy behavior. The people who had been drinking were all happy drunks. 

The only thing that got a little edgy was as we were walking back to the flamingo the street narrowed and it became a crush of a crowd that swept us up for a little while.

Ian


----------

